# Diseased Illegal Aliens Being Transported Throughout the U.S. R



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Diseased Illegal Aliens Being Transported Throughout the U.S. Risk Epidemics*



I've known this for a few years. They are not addressing the incurable diseases or the diseases that have never been in the US before, but at least someone is starting to look at this problem. 

How can we prep for this? 

http://gopthedailydose.com/2014/06/...ns-transported-throughout-u-s-risk-epidemics/



> The reporter, Navideh Forghani, is in McAllen, TX, reporting on what could be a very serious consequence of the Obama regime&#8217;s promotion of open borders, disease. She says that right now, the only thing separating those with contagious infections from the healthy, including innocent American citizens, is caution tape.
> Border Patrol agent Chris Cabrera is interviewed and he details how his agency is &#8220;sending people everywhere&#8221; and the average person, the average citizen doesn&#8217;t realize what&#8217;s going on down here.
> Cabrera describes an outbreak of scabies as well as chicken pox, staph infections and other different viruses that they haven&#8217;t seen previously. He does not believe the infections are confined to detention centers.
> He details how now his agency is transporting contagious people to different parts of the state and different parts of the country. He&#8217;s says, &#8220;Some of these viruses are asymptomatic at this point, so they&#8217;re not showing the symptoms.&#8221;
> Local resident Jorge Garcia says, &#8220;Just the fact that we are exposed to it and so is everybody else here in south Texas, is a great concern to us.&#8221;


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Gosh! I sure hope they don't start giving out free blankets infected with smallpox.

This is fear mongering of the highest order. What possible disease is an illegal alien going to bring in that a legal one wouldn't? A missionary coming back from El Salvador could bring just as many diseases as someone who swam across the Rio Grande.

Every time I turn on the radio or look at the news it's all about America's fear of illegal aliens. Bah. They're no threat to you or anything you hold dear. GOVERNMENT is the threat.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wonder if this was an intended consequence? Thin the local heard...

How to prep for this indeed...well, for the time being, we are distant enough to not be overly concerned, but in time, as these *illegal* aliens are released into the populace, they will eventually get closer. 
Might sound cold and heartless, but hoping nature takes it's course before they get here...not much of a plan, but all I got currently.
Looking forward to see what others come up with.

Matt


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Legal immigrants get a medical exam.

Yes, undocumented aliens have occasionally brought diseases to the USA. Some we didn't have before and some that were under control. There is now a brain damaging tapeworm in the Los Angeles area that was there before.

Aliens bring things like diptheria with them. Polio was eradicated in the USA. No longer. Those germs had to have come from someplace if they were not located here.

You are talking about people who might not have ever had any medical care in their lives and they are traveling through places with dirty water and lack of sanitation.

And yes, legal travelers can bring back disease. Recent example is that deadly virus that was just carried into the USA from the Middle East. (MERS, middle east respiratory syndrome)


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If the kids don't have some of the usual childhood diseases and haven't been vaccinated, warehousing them may well encourage a lot of medical problems. 

If some of the "used to be normal childhood diseases" some people won't vaccinate for come into the country with these kids we could see lots of legal children sick. There are enough unvaccinated children here keep the diseases spreading.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

As someone who lives in a town near the border I can tell you that this IS a very real problem. To tell you how close I am to the border, there is a border patrol check point 15 miles north of town you have to pass through. The amount of illegals apprehended or told to "turn back south" would truly stagger you. The amount of infectious diseases that spread throughout this area is so bad that the local hospital is opening a new clinic next year specifically to deal with vaccinations and vaccination-preventable diseases.
The illegals who do make it across generally do not linger in the area hut head toward big cities where they can hide or head as far north as they can, which spreads the diseases as well. I have no problem with people coming into this country to make a living and provide for their families, however, if open borders is something people want then there needs to be health screenings involved.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

CuriousWanderer said:


> As someone who lives in a town near the border I can tell you that this IS a very real problem. To tell you how close I am to the border, there is a border patrol check point 15 miles north of town you have to pass through. The amount of illegals apprehended or told to "turn back south" would truly stagger you. The amount of infectious diseases that spread throughout this area is so bad that the local hospital is opening a new clinic next year specifically to deal with vaccinations and vaccination-preventable diseases.
> The illegals who do make it across generally do not linger in the area hut head toward big cities where they can hide or head as far north as they can, which spreads the diseases as well. I have no problem with people coming into this country to make a living and provide for their families, however, if open borders is something people want then there needs to be health screenings involved.


I'm only 30 miles north of the border and we have had measles, mumps and tuberculosis show up since I've lived here. About 10 years ago the town across the border tore down their schools and now all their kids (100's) get bussed up here to attend schools. The schools have 'vaccination' day where local Dr's come in and check shot records and give what's missing to try to keep everyone healthy.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a friend, who moved up north. His reason for leaving TX was, the illegals are bringing every disease back, that was eradicated.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is fear mongering of the highest order. What possible disease is an illegal alien going to bring in that a legal one wouldn't? A missionary coming back from El Salvador could bring just as many diseases as someone who swam across the Rio Grande.


I think that dealing with a few people coming back from a third world country would be easier than 100,000 potentially sick children and I bet a lot have tuberculosis, which is highly infectious. Among other things. I don't think it is Fear Mongering but being cautious.. And I agree we need to fear the government, at all levels.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to live in an area that had a lot of multi-drug resistant tuberculosis, and this was at a time when AIDS was still a death sentence. MDRT scared me more, because it is transmissible through casual contact.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ernie said:


> This is fear mongering of the highest order. What possible disease is an illegal alien going to bring in that a legal one wouldn't? A missionary coming back from El Salvador could bring just as many diseases as someone who swam across the Rio Grande.


Maybe missionaries and/or humanitarian workers are different where you're from, but around here, they get vaccinated before going to South America, sub-sahara Africa, India and such. They do that because you can't help someone by contributing to the spread of illnesses you are there to help with.

Ellis Island was not set up to help all of us with our family genealogies. It was set up to quarantine and examine the health of persons entering the US.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> Ellis Island was not set up to help all of us with our family genealogies. It was set up to quarantine and examine the health of persons entering the US.


Ellis Island was set up to slow the flow of the filthy Irish. They had no work ethic, carried diseases, overwhelmed the charitable centers, and didn't even speak English.

In 1890, the Federal government assumed control of all immigration activities. Before then, it was left to the states and most states had a "if you make it here, then you're a citizen" policy. That was until the waves of Irish started coming ashore. 

It's ironic to see all the Irish and descendants of Irish beating their chest about how they're Americans and these filthy Latinos should stay out of their country. They don't know their own history.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Seriously, y'all need to come to your senses on this illegal immigration issue.

The government can give automatic weapons and armored vehicles to every police force in the nation, fight TWO wars, hire a couple of thousand IRS agents to make sure you're compliant with Obamacare, and hire a quarter million goons to grope you at the airport ... but we don't have the manpower and resources to screen and vet people who want to come here and live?

There's no good argument for keeping these people out of this country. NONE. They should have an army of immigration officials parked on the border with stacks of citizenship papers. "You want to come to America and work? Here's your citizenship."

Face it, America. You've lost your country already because you decided not to have enough children. You can either pass the torch to the Latinos or to the Muslims. Your choice. _I del lado des los latinos.

_


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

As one of those Latina's I want the border secure! We have seen many outbreaks of disease here whooping cough, MRSA, resistant tuberculous and all kinds of parasites that are not seen in this area. On top of this is the gang violence that comes with an open border.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Ellis Island was set up to slow the flow of the filthy Irish. They had no work ethic, carried diseases, overwhelmed the charitable centers, and didn't even speak English.
> 
> In 1890, the Federal government assumed control of all immigration activities. Before then, it was left to the states and most states had a "if you make it here, then you're a citizen" policy. That was until the waves of Irish started coming ashore.
> 
> It's ironic to see all the Irish and descendants of Irish beating their chest about how they're Americans and these filthy Latinos should stay out of their country. They don't know their own history.



Did you really just say that the Irish didn't speak English? LOL The British did a good job of trying to eradicate Erse (the Irish-Gaelic language) in the early 1800's. Not totally successful, but pretty sure most Irish were speaking English. 

Castle Gardens preceded Ellis Island in the mid-1800's as the immigration center. 

FYI, so you don't think so, I'm not one of those filthy, lazy, disease-carrying, charity-sucking, Gaelic-spouting Irish descendants. I'm descended from Germans. I'm sure you've got something equally endearing to say about them.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> Did you really just say that the Irish didn't speak English? LOL The British did a good job of trying to eradicate Erse (the Irish-Gaelic language) in the early 1800's. Not totally successful, but pretty sure most Irish were speaking English.
> 
> Castle Gardens preceded Ellis Island in the mid-1800's as the immigration center.
> 
> FYI, so you don't think so, I'm not one of those filthy, lazy, disease-carrying, charity-sucking, Gaelic-spouting Irish descendants. I'm descended from Germans. I'm sure you've got something equally endearing to say about them.


The things I say about Irish are what was said about them at the time. Read the period literature and you'd know that. One of the chief complaints of the Union officers during the Civil War was that their Irish conscripts _didn't speak English_.

Germans are another immigrant group that got here before there were controls on immigration.

What gives any immigrant group the right to close the borders AFTER they arrive somewhere and say that nobody else gets the same chance they did?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think anybody is advocating to CLOSE the borders, but rather to CONTROL them.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> The things I say about Irish are what was said about them at the time. Read the period literature and you'd know that. One of the chief complaints of the Union officers during the Civil War was that their Irish conscripts _didn't speak English_.
> 
> Germans are another immigrant group that got here before there were controls on immigration.
> 
> What gives any immigrant group the right to close the borders AFTER they arrive somewhere and say that nobody else gets the same chance they did?


I usually agree with you and do agree with you about the government being a major threat to our liberties, but as a granddaughter of two of those Irish immigrants I strongly disagree with you on this one.

My grandparents, along with other family members, had to go through Ellis Island, were registered, had health checks, and had to have family or friends to stay with, or have at least one member of the family with a job to come to. Some were given a small amount of money to tide them over (a one-time thing).

The Irish felt they had a lot in common with Americans. They identified with our history. They were extremely patriotic and served in our military in large numbers. Contrary to the propaganda of the time, the Irish had a strong work ethic. They faced an enormous amount of prejudice. Lots of "NO IRISH ALLOWED" signs. I know. I grew up surrounded by Irish Americans, many of them immigrants. I heard the stories first-hand.

No one is talking about closing the borders to legal immigrants. We need a secure border to stop those who choose to ignore our laws and jump to the front of the line. We don't need the drug cartels and criminals trying to escape the law in Mexico or South America hiding out and committing crimes here.(How many terrorists have crossed the border?). We don't need those seeking a free ride on our social programs. They should have to follow the same rules my family did. It's only fair. It's also common sense.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a degree of Irish heritage as well, which is why I know what I know about them. I researched the history.

Everything being said today about Latinos is what was said about the Irish.

Incidentally, if the ports in South Carolina and Virginia had allowed the Irish refugee ships to land instead of sending them north to New York, then there would be Confederate States of America today.

You want to stop immigrants from getting on the government dole? Then end the government dole. I'm with you on that one. That would make sure that those who come here are coming here for the opportunities that a free and enterprising America could provide.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, and there's a reason why there are so many illegal immigrants. It's because if you're a poor person from south of the border, with no education, no job, and no sponsor ... then your chances of getting into the United States are effectively nil.

We'll give a green card to every Asian who wants to show up, because they generally show up with an education and they're useful to the corporations in IT and other high-paying careers. 

But the corporations prefer their menial laborers to be illegal so they can keep wages ridiculously low and have a slave underclass that they can control through fear.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> I don't think anybody is advocating to CLOSE the borders, but rather to CONTROL them.


I want them closed tight. till we figure out were we are going with all these people here.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

davel745 said:


> I want them closed tight. till we figure out were we are going with all these people here.


If we were to close the borders, then we should _close the borders.

_Not only can the people not come in, but neither can their resources. No flow of resources across the border. 

The reason so many people in Mexico can't afford food? Go to your grocery store and look at where all YOUR produce came from. Our Federal Reserve manipulates the dollar so the Mexican businesses sell their goods up here instead of down there. 

It is unjust for us to buy up all of their fuel, their food, their labor, and their goods and leave nothing in their own country, but then deny them the ability to come here.

What most people seem to want is Mexican-made automobiles, Mexican oil, Mexican fruits, Mexican vegetables, but no Mexicans.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Walking Dead come to mind???


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ernie said:


> If we were to close the borders, then we should _close the borders._


There is a difference between closed and controled. Nobody should be allowed to just walk in with no medical exam. Are we to wait until hundred or thousands are dying and then try to trace where a disease came from? No, we need to KNOW if someone is coming here spreading disease to us. AND IT IS HAPPENING. It's not rampant, but even if it's only 1 child, how would you feel if that one was one of YOURS? 



Ernie said:


> What most people seem to want is Mexican-made automobiles, Mexican oil, Mexican fruits, Mexican vegetables, but no Mexicans.


I doubt many are happy that many of our jobs have been outsourced. 

In addition I don't think most people have a problem with Mexican seasonal workers coming over WITH a green card. We simply do not want masses of unknowns moving with the flow across our home. 

Many of the illegals coming in are not Mexican. They are coming from all around the world including people from countries that want to kill Americans. 

Wanting to protect the health and safety of our population is not the same as calling groups of people dirty names. 

If you knew a person had a contagious disease, would you invite them to come visit and expose your family to it? How about if it was deadly and contagious? Are you going to invite them into your home to stay as long as they want? 

This country has lost it's common sense.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I could be quite a problem now that so many families do not vaccinate. A generation ago most kids were vaccinated. Now there are fairly large numbers that are not. There are also millions of adults who not longer have immunities to some of the more common diseases. We could see serious problems from letting these kids in. The kids are not living in particularly good conditions either, and that could promote disease. I feel very sorry for the kids, their situation is not good. If they have relatives here or friends that will be responsible for them I think they need to be reunited with them as quickly as possible or put on a plane for home. Warehousing them is not going to do anyone any good.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

N.P.R. today ran a story about sick central American children coming here, said many had scabies. Their story NOT MINE!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nathan said:


> N.P.R. today ran a story about sick central American children coming here, said many had scabies. Their story NOT MINE!


Scabies! The horror! I bet half the kids who go to public school will already come into contact with scabies during the school year. It's a mite. 

I bet Chickenista could treat scabies in about 5 seconds with one of her special infusions. Tea tree oil perhaps?


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, here's a more likely hitchhiker into the country via illegals. 
https://news.vice.com/article/the-chikungunya-virus-is-expected-to-make-its-us-debut-this-summer

It probably won't kill you, just make you wish you were dead... 

Now, before anyone jumps on me, yes I know that there has been a bulletin released by the CDC intended for _"US citizens travelling to the Carribean"_ this summer. However, how unlikely is this to hitch a ride over the border, considering they're already seeing cases in FL? It has spread rapidly since it's introduction to the islands, but my thoughts are if it has spread to FL, it should be right at home in Mexico and south...

http://www.scienceworldreport.com/a...eading-chikungunya-virus-humans-caribbean.htm

Chik V is mosquito-transmitted, so you can't pass this from person to person. However, in one of the science-based articles I read, stated that all it would take is for someone recently returned home (not yet showing symptoms) to get bitten and then for that mosquito to bite someone else.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

ROSEMAMA said:


> Well, here's a more likely hitchhiker into the country via illegals.
> https://news.vice.com/article/the-chikungunya-virus-is-expected-to-make-its-us-debut-this-summer
> 
> It probably won't kill you, just make you wish you were dead...
> ...



Just thinking of how many people went south to watch the world cup (?) and will/can be bitten by mosquitos....:run:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Scabies! The horror! I bet half the kids who go to public school will already come into contact with scabies during the school year. It's a mite.
> 
> I bet Chickenista could treat scabies in about 5 seconds with one of her special infusions. Tea tree oil perhaps?


 
Scabies sounds kinda funny in this day and age, but they really aren't.
In a SHTF scenario scabies can be fatal.

I am sure you have all heard me go on and on about 'nightly ritual cleansing' post SHTF, but I really mean it.

Scabies, a scratch etc.. can kill you if bacteria gets into your skin when you are in a weakened state. Stress is a killer. It is the worst thing that can happen to your immune system. And if the world comes to a screeching halt you will be bone tired, stressed out completely and the nutrition will be lower than normal.
This leaves folks wide open for horrific infections from simple things.

Make a tea of thyme or bee balm and wash your skin every night before bed. Thymol is a quick and easy anti-microbial that can help kill off the bacteria that will be all over your skin in a post SHTF world. 

If you get scabies (one..you are WAY too close to some strangers and already in deep trouble) and you scratch the area (very big problem with children) you can get an infection. That is the very way that Typhus works. The louse bites and poops. We scratch and the bacterium enters the skin and you die. Straight up. But the bacterium is in lice, ticks, fleas etc..
Just bad news. We no longer suffer because we, and our homes, are clean.

Google it.. it is jaw dropping how many millions have died from Typhus.
And it is still around, we just don't get it. But we will. Oh yes.

Anyhoo.. off my soap box about cleanliness.. (oh.. and use strewing herbs on the floor as well.. seriously. They did it for good reason)

Scabies... you need to suffocate them.
They burrow into your skin so topical treatments just won't get it.
Treat them like a chigger.
Take a thick lard or a salve (oil mixed with beeswax to hold it's thickness better) and coat the area. Cut off all of their air. 
Cover with plastic as well if you have it.
And wait...
Then treat the skin carefully to repair the damage.
I would go with a good clean first, again with the bee balm or thyme.
You can make a tincture with hooch for a hellfire missile of a clean.

Then comfrey salve to promote quick healing of the skin layers.
Nothing will grow new skin faster than comfrey. Nothing.


Sheesh.. I do have some sort of deep hang up about such things, don't I?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok. I need a book for all this stuff. My sister gave me one and it tells you what to use for different things, but not HOW to use them. I don't even know what a tincture is. I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A tincture is just whichever part of the plant you are using steeped in alcohol for a while.
With tender plants like thyme or bee balm, a shorter time is required before you get diminishing result.
I would suggest no longer than 2 weeks. 

It burns like fire because it is booze/alcohol if you use it topically, but can be mixed in water and taken internally as well.

I don't do many tinctures as I don't have the need of them, but they are handy for concentrating your plants and for longer term storage.

And they are good for concentrating a plant that tastes so vile that you don't want to drink a tea of it..like Motherwort. Blech!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

What I don't understand is processing these illegals. Juvenile or adult. Put them on a bus or plane and ship them back to country of origin. Then bill that country for shipping costs. They are citizens of that country so the solution to the problem rests with that country. We should not be nanny to the world. 

Our open border to the South is an open invitation to TROUBLE whether that trouble comes from disease or terrorists. Actually, disease is a terror problem. I cannot understand why the President does not/has not acted to close that border to illegals. 

I have no problem with legal immigrants. The influx of illegals from Mexico has lead to a huge problem with Hispanic gangs. There also has been an increase in TB. Now we're in for a huge increase of other diseases.

It seems to me that illegal immigration has reached proportions of an invasion so maybe its time to put military at the border and let them "protect" our country from invasion. Once it becomes known that invaders will be shot it should slow things down a lot. What kind of idiots send children to cross illegally into another country? What kind of leaders in all the countries involved allow it?


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Scabies sounds kinda funny in this day and age, but they really aren't.
> In a SHTF scenario scabies can be fatal.
> 
> I am sure you have all heard me go on and on about 'nightly ritual cleansing' post SHTF, but I really mean it.
> ...


Ugh! All I have to do is hear someone talk about lice or scabies and I'm scratching for the rest of the day!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> What kind of idiots send children to cross illegally into another country? What kind of leaders in all the countries involved allow it?


Idiots who have SICK children and know they will die in their home country. Also idiots who run said countries who are happy to export their sick and criminals to America. 

They understand that if they can get their sick kids to America, the rich Americans will take good care of them. After they are well, then the rich and stupid Americans will have to keep taking care of them cause we can't send them back. They are minors so we are stuck with them. 

Their families back home are counting on those minor children getting amnesty so mama, papa, siblings, aunts, uncles, and cousins can come to America to be reunited with the precious child who they have been frantically searching for. They are overjoyed to finally discover that missing child is now an American citizen living in a great country of opportunity, where they will soon live too! 

Get the picture?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ernie said:


> There's no good argument for keeping these people out of this country. NONE.


I truly hope that you and your children will not be the victims of one of the deadly diseases that is being spread by this method. It's not fear mongering, it's a documented fact that it's happening. The media ignores it, but that doesn't mean it's not happening. When you research the diseases that are showing up (some that have NEVER been in the country before) you find that they are currently concentrated in areas with high illegal population. 

The purpose of this thread is for us to learn how to prep for it. 

I live in a remote location in a state that is not a friendly haven for those who enter the country thru other than legal means. I feel fairly safe for now, but that could change at any time. We have no idea how many have been exposed and how fast those diseases may spread in the future. 

I was hoping this thread would become a record of how to protect ourselves and how to treat if a loved one becomes infected with no formal medical care available.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I truly hope that you and your children will not be the victims of one of the deadly diseases that is being spread by this method. It's not fear mongering, it's a documented fact that it's happening. The media ignores it, but that doesn't mean it's not happening. When you research the diseases that are showing up (some that have NEVER been in the country before) you find that they are currently concentrated in areas with high illegal population.


Over 18,000 people die each year from staph infections they catch IN HOSPITALS.

This is fear mongering. People don't want illegal aliens here so they're pulling out all the stops. So far the claims I've seen so far are that they'll make you sick, bankrupt the government, and take your job.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It is not fear mongering. We have millions of citizens that no longer have immunities to the usual childhood diseases. Unvaccinated, illegal children from countries where some of these diseases are very common are coming into our country without any health checks and are being warehoused in large buildings. This is an invitation for major problems, for these kids are well as our country.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The fact is I am a citizen of the USA and I am required to obey the laws. These people are coming in *illegally*. Rule of law says that is wrong. Law of the USA says its is wrong. They need to go back home. We cannot fix the world. They need to fix their own messes instead of sending them here *illegally*. 

No other country would allow this sort of invasion and violation of their nation. The ambassador of one country was complaining about the conditions where the young people were being held. I did not hear him offer to contribute anything to their care or offer any suggestion on how they could be returned home. This is all on Obama's plate due to his refusal to enforce our border laws.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

My adult son is a locomotive engineer. On one of his runs he got scabies in one of the motels the railroad puts their personnel up in. Supposed to be one of the better places in a good sized upper midwestern city.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Over 18,000 people die each year from staph infections they catch IN HOSPITALS.
> 
> This is fear mongering. People don't want illegal aliens here so they're pulling out all the stops. So far the claims I've seen so far are that they'll make you sick, bankrupt the government, and take your job.


Earnie I agree with many things you do/say but this is not one of them. Maybe when your children start to be affected by the problems illegal immigration cause you'll understand.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

At what point is enough enough? When the entire third world is living here? Well, of course that won't happen. Long before that happens our country will have ceased to be a magnet, for illegals and us too.

How many non-productive people can we afford? People who pay taxes would like to know.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ozarks Tom said:


> At what point is enough enough? When the entire third world is living here? Well, of course that won't happen. Long before that happens our country will have ceased to bTe a magnet, for illegals and us too.
> 
> How many non-productive people can we afford? People who pay taxes would like to know.


Ah! So that's the only valid argument in the whole illegal alien debate.

If it weren't for the free benefits our government, would as many of these folks be wanting to come here? Probably not.

So get rid of the free benefits for them and for everyone else!

That's what y'all should be arguing for ... the elimination of government handouts. It would stop an ENORMOUS number of problems, including the perceived "illegal alien" problem.

With no free benefits, you'd still get people from the third-world wanting to be here, but since they'd be workers having to pay their own way there would be no legitimate complaint against them. Some people would still complain about their presence, but that would be just mostly a thinly disguised racism instead of a legitimate complaint.

Your problem, Tom, is with government, not with the illegal aliens.


----------

